
In Beijing, 20M People Pretend to Live - panic
http://beijingcream.com/2017/07/in-beijing-20-million-people-pretend-to-live/
======
tboyd47
Thanks for this. I think it could not only be applied to Beijing but any
heavily developing area.

"Here, there are only the dreams of few and the work of many."

